# bone sticking out of pups side?



## chance (May 27, 2007)

this is odd ... there is always a boney thing sticking out of the pups side body. like after where the ribs finish. there's a boney thing only on the one side. i slighty touch it and it doesn't hurt him ... doesn't even seem to bother him one bit. it can't be a bone out of place can it otherwise that would hurt? i am taking him to the vet tomorrow. just wanted to see your opinions.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

It could just be a rib. I hope its nothing serious. Dont forget to post back here when you find out!


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

GET YOUR DOG TO THE VET NOW!!!!!


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

HOLY CRAP!!  I agree get to the vet ASAP!! That is not normal!! Did that bone just apear one day?! Or has it always been there?


----------



## chance (May 27, 2007)

also the bottom canine tooth on one side is half grown.. like kinda blunty. is that normal for a four month old pup? hard to get a pic of it.


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

sillylilykitty said:


> HOLY CRAP!!  I agree get to the vet ASAP!! That is not normal!! Did that bone just apear one day?! Or has it always been there?


lmao. Bones don't just apear out of no where. I'm sure it was there with the rest of his body since he was born. 


Get the dog to a vet though. Even if it doesn't hurt the dog it really doesn't look normal at all.


----------



## Chloef_2799 (Feb 1, 2007)

I agree if it doesn't hurt him don't full out panic but I would take him to the vet to have it checked. It almost looked like he has a rib that was either broken and healed in an off position or as if he has a rib growing straight out from his side....wierd.
Let us know what it is when you get him home and good luck!
BTW - sometimes puppys teeth may come in strange as well just like peoples. My dog Chloe has both of her bottom canines in strange positions. One points straight out of her mouth and the other is pointed to far inside of her mouth. She has never had any issues and my vet has checked them a few times and isn't worried so neither am I and she doesn't seem to care or have any eating issues.


----------



## dansamy (May 15, 2007)

Depending on the angle the dog is laying, the projection you are seeing could simply be his last "floating rib", which is attached to the spine but not the sternum. Being young, his skeleton is more flexible than that of an adult. He could conceivable curl into a position that forces that rib to jut out at an angle sharp enough for you to see the bony prominence, expecially since this pup doesn't appear to have a lot of subcutaneous fat.


----------



## chance (May 27, 2007)

dansamy said:


> Depending on the angle the dog is laying, the projection you are seeing could simply be his last "floating rib", which is attached to the spine but not the sternum. Being young, his skeleton is more flexible than that of an adult. He could conceivable curl into a position that forces that rib to jut out at an angle sharp enough for you to see the bony prominence, expecially since this pup doesn't appear to have a lot of subcutaneous fat.


i see. the thing is, this bone is always sticking out, sitting, standing, walking... all the time.


----------



## chucky (Mar 5, 2007)

i'm almost positive that the dog can live all his life with this rib, with no problem, but i'd take him to a vet, he might need reconstactive surgery, it is cosmetic, noting life or health threatening.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

my ? is, how long have you had the pup and has your vet already seen it in the past.....if they did, didn't they say anything about it b/4 now? ....and if they did see him b/4 and haven't said anythign it is probably not much to worry about....i know that my vet would point that out to me right away and let me know if it were something serious.....


----------



## Amaya-Mazie-Marley (Apr 15, 2007)

I think its odd that this is something that was just brought up..I've seen you post pictures of your dog and I have never seen that HUGE lump before. Its also odd you have been at this forum and posting for a while and all of a sudden post about this. I would take him to the vet immidiately, if he has been to a vet before then they should have checked that out anyways..Hmm


----------



## Chloef_2799 (Feb 1, 2007)

Ok, I have to ask because I keep flipping to this post to look at his picture....What kindof dog is chance? He is so cute!
Have you brought him to the vet to have him checked out yet? I don't think it is anything serious but it is always good to have a profesional check it out right?


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

This is the same dog that yelps when you pick 'it' (as you keep calling him/her) up. Vet. Now.


----------



## chance (May 27, 2007)

okay, to get the story straight. i didn't get this dog, my brother got it from some nasty dirty people. it had fleas, worms, lumps, etc. it's a shar pei x staffy x bullterrier. 4 months old. his name is rocky.

now, about the problems he has. i just got back from the vet and had it looked at. the lump on the neck turned out to be an infected dog bite or something like that because it has two teeth holes. vet told me to just squeeze it every few hours to drain the fat out (that wound will be fine) - the worms are being treated, got tablets to take and liquid stuff that you put on the dogs skin (spreads all over withint 24 hours - i think that's for the fleas).

now the lump on the ribs. apparently it seems to be a bit deep (it's possibly from another wound and it's developed fatty around it and maybe attached to the rib. the vet extracted some fatty out of it so it's not cancer or anything, although she did say if/when the lump bursts so it drains, it has to burst outwards, if it bursts inwards it goes to the stomach or lungs and that's serious and life threatening and needs surgery. so at the moment all i gotta do is look after it and give it the tablets.. watch the lumps closely and HOPE it doesn't burst inwards. the other option was surgery tomorrow to get rid of the lumps but it was pricey and she said you can do that or wait it out and see if the lumps go down on its own. so i'm going with that now. she said 10% that it would burst inwards anyway. 

sorry for the long post. here are some pictures of the pup.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

it this the pup that had the problem when you picked him up?


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh No, poor puppy, I think I'd have to opt for the surgery to remove whatever that lump is ( old cyst maybe?) I would hate to think of ?what if? like what if it did burst when you weren't there?


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

sorry, IMO the surgery for that is not that pricey when you consider the possible alternate outcome.....i think i'd go for the surgery and get it done and over w/....just to be sure.....if it bursts inward, as you said, it can be life threatening and then the vet bill will be MUCH higher trying to save the dog.....


----------



## chance (May 27, 2007)

Jen D said:


> it this the pup that had the problem when you picked him up?


i only have one pup. yeah, it's the one. it doesn't do it alot... i just gotta slowly pick him up and usually he's okay with that. i held him for a long time at the vet and he didnt do nothing. at the moment it's just a wait and see how the other lump goes. the one on the neck is fine. it's draining out. vet said bring him back in two weeks so yeah.


----------



## dansamy (May 15, 2007)

Looks like a cyst and an abscess to me. I'd have an incision and drainage of the abscess and an excision of the cyst. Then a course of broad-spectrum antibiotics to cover whatever bacterium is growing in that abscess.


----------



## chance (May 27, 2007)

yeah it's a cyst, both neck and on the rib. they are both healing up pretty fast. getting smaller. i'm happy and so is the dog. only troubles is putting tablets in him everyday. went right for about three days now he hates... sometimes makes little yelp noises when i hold his jaw - i hate doing it to him. so i just wrap the tablet in peanut butter and cross my fingers. usually he gobbles it up


----------



## EllenCherryCharles (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm glad he's doing better! We had a hard time getting pills into dakota. We'd be SURE he swallowed it and then out it would come, on to the floor.

Now we smush some cheese all around it. He eats it with no problem. Thinks he's getting a treat so he probably swallows it whole.


----------



## chance (May 27, 2007)

yeah i got a trick now. i just put the pill inside a big blob of peanut butter and he swallows it. loves the stuff.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

I was going to suggest you wrap in a piece of cheese, or, if a powder in a capsule, mix it in some really good can food and give it just before his meals. I'm glad to hear he's on the mend.


----------



## Amaya-Mazie-Marley (Apr 15, 2007)

Aww well glad to hear he's getting better. My dogs are smart enought to eat the cheese around the pill and spit the pill back out. Even if its dog food, hotdog, whatever. So we have to open their mouth, shove it way far down, and stimulate them to swallow.


----------



## Lgtr3344 (Feb 25, 2020)

Floating rib normal in some puppies


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

13-year-old thread.


----------

